# Winter time flathead



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Had to take advantage of this perfect Florida weather and hit the Choctawhatchee River. Mainly scouting a new part of the river that i've never fished, but I did get to wet a line for a few minutes. I'll be back at it tomorrow, but here's a pic of todays catch. I got it on video and i'll post it up later. He weighed 10lbs so I guess that's not too bad to start the year off! :thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn good fish for this time of year. Water temps are really warm for January, you should smash them tomorrow.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Water temp was 60. Hoping for a few more tomorrow!


----------



## kevin32435 (Apr 17, 2008)

Where did you put in at if you don't mind me asking


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice catch for sure. Water on Friday in the river down near the bay was 64 to 66. Speck fishing was tough.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice FH there skiff, was that shiners?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice Skiff!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Its just down right amazing water temps are still in the 60s.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

kevin32435 said:


> Where did you put in at if you don't mind me asking


 I put in at Hwy 2


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Nice FH there skiff, was that shiners?


 Negative. He was NOT caught on live bait, but I would have loved to have some this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

The water temp yesterday was 60, but today it jumped up to 63. I wish it would keep getting hotter so that the good fishing would get here sooner, but it will definitely better gettin hotter here in a few weeks. I went back today and got a small channel.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Caught 5 flat heads 3 Blue cat and 9 Channel cat on set hooks friday and Saturday night I was running 25 hooks baited with cut shiner and soap on the Choctawhatchee. Pics comming soon as soon as I learn how to get them from my phone to here.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Looks like you much better than me. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------

